# Is ESX (PS3 emulator) legit ?



## TPCbench

Is there really a working PS3 emulator already ?



I don't have a Blu-Ray drive so I can't test it

The emulator also has a website
http://esxemulator.com/#welcome

Thanks


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Its fake


----------



## TopicClocker

It's not real, the only legit one which I know if is RPCS3.

http://rpcs3.net/
http://www.emunewz.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?fid=162

It's an open-source emulator like Dolphin and PCSX2, however it's far from the state of Dolphin or PCSX2, so don't expect to be running commercial games on it etc.


----------



## andrews2547

"Darkcornsyrup is now offline"

It's a video recorded from a PS3 which is then played back in that window.

If it were real, that notification or whatever it's called wouldn't have opened and there is no way a game like God of War 3 would run at 60fps. Especially since some PS2 games are struggling to run on PCSX2 on the latest and best hardware.


----------



## PC POWER

Yea, I believe it is fake.


----------



## neurotix

Probably not going to have a working PS3 or Xbox 360 emulator for another ten years, and ONLY if some competent developers work on it for a period of years to get games to a playable state.

The general rule is that for an emulator to run full speed, the processor must be 10 times as powerful as the emulated system. Some even say it must be 100 times more powerful...

This is why, despite the NES having a Ricoh 6502 at 1.79mhz it wasn't until we had 100mhz Pentiums that NES emulation was possible.

The NES is extremely simple, has no 3D accelerator, and uses a very very old 8-bit CPU.

Dolphin can emulate the Wii fullspeed on modern systems, and the Wii has a 729mhz Power core processor, and a graphics chip that's basically the same one from the Gamecube (i.e. a 2002 era GPU).

The PS3 has the Cell broadband processor which is essentially a 9 core Power architecture processor at 3.2 Ghz. It also has a Nvidia GPU comparable to an 8800GT. On top of that it has an extremely complex (and protected) OS with a Hypervisor. Emulating these things is many orders of magnitude more difficult than emulating an 8-bit machine from the 80s. Likewise, the 360 has a triple-core Xenon processor and a GPU similar to a ATI X1800.

My prediction, having followed console emulation since 1997, is that you will sooner see a Wii U/3DS emulator than you will see a PS3/360 emulator.

Besides that, if you really want to play PS3 or 360, just buy one. They're cheap. I just recently got a 360 Slim, 250GB and two controllers for $100 on Ebay. I also got a PS3 slim w/ one controller and all hookups for $85, again on Ebay. Try Ebay or Craigslist if you want it locally instead of waiting 20 years for an emulator.









EDIT: Also it should be noted, anything claiming to be an emulator nowadays for modern systems is spyware or ransomware. If you download it and run it, you will most probably get infected and maybe hose your computer or files if you don't have a backup.


----------



## TopicClocker

Xbox 360 Emulation is actually coming along pretty well.

Xenia Website
Xenia Github


----------



## PC POWER

thanks for that neurotix, but yea it does seem that xbox360 emulation will be perfected in far less than 10 years.


----------

